# Colonic volvulus(ASCRS)



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Very interesting article on the consequences(sometimes)of chronic constipation:







Colonic volvulus(ASCRS)http://www.fascrs.org/displaycommon.cfm?an...barticlenbr=344


----------

